# So The Road Begins



## kimbo

for the grammar nazi's i am afrikaans so eat your heart out 

For the people that did not look at the link in my sig, i am diagnosed with Behcets syndrome. It is a auto immune disease buy what is weird about it is, the nicotine in the cigarette, in my case pipe, mix with the spit in your mouth and so keep the ulcers at bay in my mouth. the jury is still out on this but i can tell you is i stop smoking for more than two day's i can hardly eat due to all the sores in my mouth.

I tried the cigarette look-a-like but that did not work. I presume between the struggling to cartage filling, too little nicotine was getting were it was suppose to.

So being home alone i stumbled on a youtube vid about a guy blowing clouds of vapour and after some more research i saw that the humble e-sig became a portable cloud making machine . I had to try


So i killed the piggy bank and and ordered an eGo Twist from ebay, now i am just saving to get a tank, but being on a disability grant the budget is very low and saving might take a wile

Then the juice .. I have no idea where to start. No one is giving out samples so that a potential customer can try, get hooked and buy again and again ??

I thought of RY4 or cigar or something in that line, but the fruit flavors looks very nice. Also the coffee toffee caramel lol i want to try so many.

Again being on a grant does not allow testing and going to meets is kinda out for me, apart that i am in the middle of the freestate i am in a wheelchair, so yea kinda screwed lol

If someone can give me some advice, or know where i can get some samples please help me.

Thank you

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

hi @kimbo and welcome to the forum!

you have already made great progress on kicking the stinkies so well done on that.

you are already on the path to a healthier life.

you have come to right place for support and questions,

as for free samples, im not sure which of the vendors do that, if any, but im sure one of them will respond to your thread in due course.

please check out this thread regarding e liquid reviews. this will definitely help you make your mind up on which juices to buy.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/


----------



## Metal Liz

Hi there kimbo, so sorry to hear about all your troubles and hats off for wanting to give vaping a go rather!!! For trying out some of the different flavours out there, add your name here to receive a tastebox 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/taste-box-recipients.861/
but seeing that it takes a while to get down the list, please pm me your details and i'll send you a spare tank to use so long till you can buy one and also i'll pop some of my juices in there for you  anything to help a fellow vaper out

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## kimbo

BIG Thanks Liz *hugz and stuff*

I did add my name to the list

Ok the newbi in my shouting again .. How do i PM with this forum software

BTW i see you joined on my birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha no worries, i'll PM you quick and then you can just reply, but for future reference you can click on inbox at the top and start a new conversation, otherwise click on the person's profile who you want to PM and then just click start a conversation there


----------



## Andre

@kimbo, have read up a bit on that syndrome. Not good at all. Does, however, look as if nicotine therapy could be helpful. Is at least better than cigarettes and if it works, great. Looking forward to your vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## kimbo

Matthee said:


> @kimbo, have read up a bit on that syndrome. Not good at all. Does, however, look as if nicotine therapy could be helpful. Is at least better than cigarettes and if it works, great. Looking forward to your vaping journey.



Thank you  I will try to keep this tread updated and if this work for the ulcers i will post on my website and maybe get some more converts

We are only like 8 or so with Behcets in South Africa but i know something like this will make a difference

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev

Welcome @kimbo, I hope you will soon consider this site to be your second home! 

If I think about the potential harm that can occur from the 499 harmful chemicals in regular tobacco I would think many of those would not be beneficial to your immune system. If it is possible that you still get the health benefit from the nicotine without the negative aspects of those other chemicals from vaping then that has got to be a real win.

Anyway, I will be watching your progression down this path with much anticipation. Also great we have another person in the Free State. If I recall correctly that means there are now 3 vapers there that I know of. 

Oh, en jou engels is 500x beter as my Afrikaans

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

Welcome @kimbo and hope your vaping experience is as good as mine has been so far. I have zero notion of returning to stinkies. Your engels is baaie goed meneer! . Hope some of our forum retailers can help you out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Thank you all for the warm welcome.

@devdev: Regarding the chemicals, well it is like being between a rock and a hard place, catch 22 kinda thing. Smoke and be able to eat or have healthy lungs and not eat, believe me on the worst day with the ulcers i can hardly swallow water. The sores go into your throught (have no idea how to spell that one) and that is now really pleasant

@capetocuba: @Metal Liz helped me with some samples and a tank


----------



## Matuka

Welcome Kimbo. I am sure that you will be contacted by many forum members who have old tanks and batts that they will be able to pass your way. Good luck on your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

hi so sorry to hear about your troubles. hope it gets easier! I got a iclear30 which needs a new coil which I could post to you?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Matuka said:


> Welcome Kimbo. I am sure that you will be contacted by many forum members who have old tanks and batts that they will be able to pass your way. Good luck on your vaping journey!




Thank you @Matuka, i dont like playing the disabled and disability card, but to be honest the startup cost to get going on this vaping road properly is a bit out of my reach so i really hope that some one with some old batt that he/she is not using can help me out. Like i said i am waiting for my eGo Twist to come and @Metal Liz helped me with a tank for now


----------



## capetocuba

I have some stuff to send too (juice, battery and clearos), why don't we Cape vapers combine and post a parcel up?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

we can do that!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

I got a bottle of 18mg liqua vanilla aswell

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Cape vaping supplies said:


> hi so sorry to hear about your troubles. hope it gets easier! I got a iclear30 which needs a new coil which I could post to you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I have some coils for iclear 30

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Okay now i a getting all choked up. Thank you all for the help


----------



## Metal Liz

awesome stuff guys!!! i have the iclear 16D with spare coil and 3 x 18mg juices  that i want to send

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

this is why i absolutely love this forum!!! the people here are amazing!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## capetocuba

@Cape vaping supplies & @Metal Liz and others, lets confirm a place and time to meet so we can get this done soon?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Metal Liz said:


> this is why i absolutely love this forum!!! the people here are amazing!!!!!!!!!




I must second that, been on the internet / forums / facebook / and what ever .. for many moons now and i have never seen this kindness, from the bottom of my hart THANK YOU

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## devdev

kimbo said:


> Regarding the chemicals, well it is like being between a rock and a hard place, catch 22 kinda thing. Smoke and be able to eat or have healthy lungs and not eat, believe me on the worst day with the ulcers i can hardly swallow water. The sores go into your throught (have no idea how to spell that one) and that is now really pleasant



Ahh so there is a very real chance that the nicotine will be able to address the ulcers. I wonder if anyone else has had any luck with substituting traditional smoking with vaping to alleviate the ulcers. This could be a world first, and could become some form of evidence of the positive medicinal value of vaping.

Really happy to see the support coming out here guys, this forum has done a lot to restore my faith in humanity.

@kimbo in terms of current tobacco usage, how many bowls of the pipe are you currently smoking, and do you smoke through the whole day? Reason I am asking is because I am wondering how strong a nicotine strength would work for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Also, our member @Die Kriek created a dictionary of Afrikaans vaping terms. 

Go have a look, it is worth laughing at 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapetionary.1737/


----------



## KimH

Hiya kimbo and welcome, I am sure you will find this site to be a great resource for all the help and info you need to continue on your journey.

Guys - I would like to add a few items as well - please let me know where in the Northern Subs I can drop off a care package to be included in the parcel you guys are sending up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

devdev said:


> Ahh so there is a very real chance that the nicotine will be able to address the ulcers. I wonder if anyone else has had any luck with substituting traditional smoking with vaping to alleviate the ulcers. This could be a world first, and could become some form of evidence of the positive medicinal value of vaping.
> 
> Really happy to see the support coming out here guys, this forum has done a lot to restore my faith in humanity.
> 
> @kimbo in terms of current tobacco usage, how many bowls of the pipe are you currently smoking, and do you smoke through the whole day? Reason I am asking is because I am wondering how strong a nicotine strength would work for you



At the moment i mix my tabacco, Rum and Maple, Black and white, and Boxer. I refresh the pipe maybe four times a day and then again just before bed (yea i smoke at night )


----------



## Rob Fisher

Is it? Yes it is... Group Hug!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

kimbo said:


> At the moment i mix my tabacco, Rum and Maple, Black and white, and Boxer. I refresh the pipe maybe four times a day and then again just before bed (yea i smoke at night )



Ok so I would need @johan to offer his assistance here, since he used pipes for a very long time. Do you think 18mg nic or 24mg nic would be right @johan ?


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Ok so I would need @johan to offer his assistance here, since he used pipes for a very long time. Do you think 18mg nic or 24mg nic would be right @johan ?



24mg as a start for first week - 18mg ok, but almost chain vape for the first week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

johan said:


> 24mg as a start for first week - 18mg ok, but almost chain vape for the first week


Everyone is different, 12mg with the occasional 18 was perfect for me.

EDIT: Missed the part about it being for a pipe smoker, yea, guess higher nic would be better there


----------



## Matuka

As an ex pipe smoker, I would also suggest tobacco flavours to begin with, if possible and definitely 24mg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

If i may comment on the nic level, my cousins and friends are scared of the pipe they tell me it is to strong, a normal Chesterfield *spit* is about the same just a little weaker.

@Matuka Yea i also though RY4 or cigar or something slightly sweet with a tabacco flavor, that is why i want to test before i commit and buy. I even thought of mixing cherry with cigar or something, that was before i got all the incredible help from all you wonderful people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

kimbo said:


> for the grammar nazi's i am afrikaans so eat your heart out
> 
> For the people that did not look at the link in my sig, i am diagnosed with Behcets syndrome. It is a auto immune disease buy what is weird about it is, the nicotine in the cigarette, in my case pipe, mix with the spit in your mouth and so keep the ulcers at bay in my mouth. the jury is still out on this but i can tell you is i stop smoking for more than two day's i can hardly eat due to all the sores in my mouth.
> 
> I tried the cigarette look-a-like but that did not work. I presume between the struggling to cartage filling, too little nicotine was getting were it was suppose to.
> 
> So being home alone i stumbled on a youtube vid about a guy blowing clouds of vapour and after some more research i saw that the humble e-sig became a portable cloud making machine . I had to try
> 
> 
> So i killed the piggy bank and and ordered an eGo Twist from ebay, now i am just saving to get a tank, but being on a disability grant the budget is very low and saving might take a wile
> 
> Then the juice .. I have no idea where to start. No one is giving out samples so that a potential customer can try, get hooked and buy again and again ??
> 
> I thought of RY4 or cigar or something in that line, but the fruit flavors looks very nice. Also the coffee toffee caramel lol i want to try so many.
> 
> Again being on a grant does not allow testing and going to meets is kinda out for me, apart that i am in the middle of the freestate i am in a wheelchair, so yea kinda screwed lol
> 
> If someone can give me some advice, or know where i can get some samples please help me.
> 
> Thank you


Hi Kimbo
PM me your address,I've got an evod battery and tank,charger maybe around here somewhere,I'll make up some coils and put some juice in for you too!
Good luck with it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Genosmate said:


> Hi Kimbo
> PM me your address,I've got an evod battery and tank,charger maybe around here somewhere,I'll make up some coils and put some juice in for you too!
> Good luck with it.




PM send

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

this is soooooo AMAZING!!!! i bow to all you wonderful family members for jumping in to help, i  this place!!! YOU ALL ROCK!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

damn....how awesome are all these peeps?! 

If I had something to add I would... just started getting some proper gear together....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PuffingCrow

Welcome to the forum @kimbo hats off to you with you disability and that not slowing you down,

Ek is ook afrikaans geen probleem daarmee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

PuffingCrow said:


> Welcome to the forum @kimbo hats off to you with you disability and that not slowing you down,
> 
> Ek is ook afrikaans geen probleem daarmee



More @PuffingCrow Dankie. Ja, mens kan nie net in n hoek sit en huil nie, die lewe skuld jou niks en as jy nie iets doen nie gaan jy nerns kom nie. My filosofie, if life gives you lemons, make lemonade

Morning to all the awsome people from a chilly Freestate
Well thank to you i did not sleep last night, i have no idea how many times i read this thread and every time i get all chocked up

Man i am ready for this road now, with family like you who keep the road clear or show you a better way who can not say "Bring it on!"

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Keep it up @kimbo - just love your positive outlook on life!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Good morning @kimbo 

Love your "filosofie" 
Way to go!

Hang in there, we will make a plan for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Morning @johan If this vape is successful for the ulcers i will be haunting you about e-pipes lol. With all the help i am getting with gear i will rather save up for an e-pipe (I love my pipe)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Good morning @kimbo
> 
> Love your "filosofie"
> Way to go!
> 
> Hang in there, we will make a plan for you



Morning @Silver I am very sure of that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Morning @johan If this vape is successful for the ulcers i will be haunting you about e-pipes lol. With all the help i am getting with gear i will rather save up for an e-pipe (I love my pipe)



Goeie more! Ek het geen twyfel dat dit gaan werk nie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Goeie more! Ek het geen twyfel dat dit gaan werk nie.



Soos hulle se .. "So bek moet jam kry  "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I was lying in bed last night not falling asleep, planning a new coil build and wondering about this thread.... This is for sure the biggest PIF I've seen... just wondering if @TylerD knows that there is some serious PIFing going on here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

BumbleBee said:


> I was lying in bed last night not falling asleep, planning a new coil build and wondering about this thread.... This is for sure the biggest PIF I've seen... just wondering if @TylerD knows that there is some serious PIFing going on here


I have been away from the forum for a few days. I haven't been following the thread, but went through it now. WOW guys!!! You make me want to cry! You guys are so amazing! @kimbo you came to exactly the right place! Sorry for only commenting on this thread now. Most welcome to this awesome place called home. 
I hope the vaping works out! I'm sure it will! I'm busy with an e-pipe concept and you will be the first person to receive one! Just don't ask me when it will be finished. 
The Pif crew sent me info and before we could do anything, the piffing started!
Have a great stay and sorry for being late!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

TylerD said:


> I have been away from the forum for a few days. I haven't been following the thread, but went through it now. WOW guys!!! You make me want to cry! You guys are so amazing! @kimbo you came to exactly the right place! Sorry for only commenting on this thread now. Most welcome to this awesome place called home.
> I hope the vaping works out! I'm sure it will! I'm busy with an e-pipe concept and you will be the first person to receive one! Just don't ask me when it will be finished.
> The Pif crew sent me info and before we could do anything, the piffing started!
> Have a great stay and sorry for being late!



Thank you @TylerD 

Had a read at some posts and saw your pipe thread, cant wait to see what you do  and thank you 

Yea i can tell you honestly i still dont have a proper response, other thank typing "Thank You" with a lump in my throat and tears in my eye's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo

lol I am like a kid the day before xmas, my donated gear (or most of it) should be here tommorow. I can't wait to step onto the vaper road

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

kimbo said:


> lol I am like a kid the day before xmas, my donated gear (or most of it) should be here tommorow. I can't wait to step onto the vaper road


Remember... we want photos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

BumbleBee said:


> Remember... we want photos



Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Woohoo.... I'm excited for your part too....... Yay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

"Hidihooooo" Kimbo  Hope you are doing well today  I can't wait to hear and see your excitement when all your goodies from all over SA start arriving at your doorstep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollypop

Yay! The people here are awesome! So heartwarming to see such generosity. 

Hope the vaping helps you out plenty @kimbo! 

I've never heard of Behcets Syndrome before (I doubt many others have either), what tissue does it attack? 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

Metal Liz said:


> "Hidihooooo" Kimbo  Hope you are doing well today  I can't wait to hear and see your excitement when all your goodies from all over SA start arriving at your doorstep



Hi Liz  I am doing fine tx, just the Freestate is getting that cold front now so it is kinda chilly 

Yea myself, like i said i am like a kid before xmas  ??lol and all tx to you awsome ppl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

@Ollypop Well there are basicly two kinds (if i can say so) one more dermatological and one neurologically, I have the neurological one, basically the immune system got all funky and started to attack/eat my brain stem, as a result of this i had a few strokes and my motor skills are kinda stukkend. Left arm is spare parts and the right eye as well, o and my balance is all stukend as well.

But like i said .. make lemonade .. well if you can you can try sell some as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

kimbo said:


> @Ollypop Well there are basicly two kinds (if i can say so) one more dermatological and one neurologically, I have the neurological one, basically the immune system got all funky and started to attack/eat my brain stem, as a result of this i had a few strokes and my motor skills are kinda stukkend. Left arm is spare parts and the right eye as well, o and my balance is all stukend as well.
> 
> But like i said .. make lemonade .. well if you can you can try sell some as well



Thanks for the response  I hope I wasn't being too invasive. I have a fascination with genetics and virology. Would've studied to go into one of those fields of I had the funds after high school. So when there's an auto immune disease nearby I turn into a kid at a candy store. 

It's very interesting that the nicotine helps with the ulcers, I've never heard of that before. Hopefully vaping will offer you the same benefits as the tobacco. Please keep us updated!  



Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

Ollypop said:


> Thanks for the response  I hope I wasn't being too invasive. I have a fascination with genetics and virology. Would've studied to go into one of those fields of I had the funds after high school. So when there's an auto immune disease nearby I turn into a kid at a candy store.
> 
> It's very interesting that the nicotine helps with the ulcers, I've never heard of that before. Hopefully vaping will offer you the same benefits as the tobacco. Please keep us updated!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



@Ollypop i really don't mind the questions 

Will do so

Edit @Ollypop .. http://behcets.info/tips_info.htm??


----------



## kimbo

?????? Thr mail man and the courier was just here .. WOW thx you awsome ppl

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Ollypop

WOW!!!!!! You got a lot of awesome stuff there!!!!!

I'm jealous!! 

Enjoy it mista!!


----------



## Metal Liz

That is amazing stuff kimbo!!! i hope you enjoy your vaping journey and that it helps your with your probs  Please keep us posted and let us know what you think of the whole experience


----------



## kimbo

Metal Liz said:


> That is amazing stuff kimbo!!! i hope you enjoy your vaping journey and that it helps your with your probs  Please keep us posted and let us know what you think of the whole experience




Thank yo Liz and all the other ppl, again Thank you. I will make this work. This is the road i wanna walk for my health, i will keep this tread posted and if this works i will spread the word at the Behcets forums

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo

OK Whoever send me the strawberry cheescake WOW 

Just hope this battery last untill i get the charger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

the feellife one? that was me... hope you like it  tastes are very subjective, i wasn't a fan, one of my friends liked it again, so i thought maybe you'll like it too


----------



## kimbo

Metal Liz said:


> the feellife one? that was me... hope you like it  tastes are very subjective, i wasn't a fan, one of my friends liked it again, so i thought maybe you'll like it too



Thank you *hugz*

I will go trough the rest of the juice in time but the smells are awsome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

OK .. note to self .. dont vape all at once, it's not sweets *head spining*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Die Kriek

kimbo said:


> OK .. note to self .. dont vape all at once, it's not sweets *head spining*


Don't worry, you aren't the first, and wont be the last to overdo it a bit on the first day! Glad you are enjoying all the goodies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> OK .. note to self .. dont vape all at once, it's not sweets *head spining*


That is called a nic buzz and if it gets so bad that you have to lie down, a Silver.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

All the best with the new gear @kimbo !
Enjoy


----------



## kimbo

Matthee said:


> That is called a nic buzz and if it gets so bad that you have to lie down, a Silver.



OK TX wondered obout the Silvir i red about


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> All the best with the new gear @kimbo !
> Enjoy




Tx @Silver .. AAI Hoo Silver .. gees i like this road Wheeee !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

Enjoy all the goodies @kimbo


----------



## kimbo

Lets walk this road

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## capetocuba

kimbo said:


> Lets walk this road



You look like a seasoned pro!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Indeed @kimbo - a seasoned pro
I liked that ring of vapour you blew there....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

kimbo said:


> Lets walk this road



Nice vapour ring there!! I can't even do that yet!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Lets walk this road




Like it, vape like a vapist and no time for talking

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo

Die Kriek said:


> Nice vapour ring there!! I can't even do that yet!



Tx @Die Kriek you must try a slow big one and a fast small through the big one

Tx everyone .. blame the 20+years of smoking for me taking to this like a duck to water

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Die Kriek

kimbo said:


> Tx @Die Kriek you must try a small big one and a fast small through the big one
> 
> Tx everyone .. blame the 20+years of smoking for me taking to this like a duck on water


That's it then. I only smoked for 7 years before I started vaping.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

amazing to see you enjoying your vaping goodies dude  

I'm soooooo stoked it arrived in time for the weekend hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

BTW i desided if some woman dont shave during winter why should i

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo

Hi

Been like just over 24hours now and all seems good so var. I did light the pipe twice and i presume it will be more later today and tomorrow because my battery is dying and the charger will only be here on Monday. 

I have not notice any tingling in my mouth (that is how the ulcers start) so i am very optimistic about this.

Apart from that it's just sh!t cold here lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ET

geluk meneer!  dis blerrie nice presentjies daai

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Dankie @denizenx


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> Been like just over 24hours now and all seems good so var. I did light the pipe twice and i presume it will be more later today and tomorrow because my battery is dying and the charger will only be here on Monday.
> 
> I have not notice any tingling in my mouth (that is how the ulcers start) so i am very optimistic about this.
> 
> Apart from that it's just sh!t cold here lol


Sound promising re the ulcers. Don't stop the pipe all at once, do it gradually. How many times did you usually light the pipe in a day?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

@Matthee I really dont know, refreshed the pipe bout four time in 24 hours

BTW Ectoplasm from Juicy Vapour rules 

Edit: How full did you charge the spinner? Asking because it is still going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> @Matthee I really dont know, refreshed the pipe bout four time in 24 hours
> 
> BTW Ectoplasm from Juicy Vapour rules
> 
> Edit: How full did you charge the spinner? Asking because it is still going


Charged it full. Glad you like the Ectoplasm. First 2 juices from that vendor I tried was horrible for me, that is why I did not even open those bottles. Anyhow, much too expensive for not-gourmet juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Matthee said:


> Charged it full. Glad you like the Ectoplasm. First 2 juices from that vendor I tried was horrible for me, that is why I did not even open those bottles. Anyhow, much too expensive for not-gourmet juices.



taste like lime jelly that you are eating dry out of the packed lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Sunday morning and the battery of the Spinner dies 

So it is me and the pipe for the day, no more lime jelly for me 

Had a scare last night, felt some tingling on my lips, but i think it was just dryness combined with the cold. So i care a small tin of Vaseline with me to keep that out and this morning all is good again 

So now for the wait for the charger

Reading @Ollypop 's post my taste is a bit dull as well, i can taste the flavors but far away, looking at other posts that will get better in time, well i hope so cause to taste that lime jelly full force will be epic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollypop

kimbo said:


> Sunday morning and the battery of the Spinner dies
> 
> So it is me and the pipe for the day, no more lime jelly for me
> 
> Had a scare last night, felt some tingling on my lips, but i think it was just dryness combined with the cold. So i care a small tin of Vaseline with me to keep that out and this morning all is good again
> 
> So now for the wait for the charger
> 
> Reading @Ollypop 's post my taste is a bit dull as well, i can taste the flavors but far away, looking at other posts that will get better in time, well i hope so cause to taste that lime jelly full force will be epic



It will get better. I'm already starting to taste my juices more this morning and the scratchiness is hardly noticeable. Seems it just takes some adjustment.  

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

Using the charger that came with the evod, tx again for all the help


----------



## Andre

Awesome, you will be up and running soon again. If you have questions or need anything, just shout.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Please keep us updated on if the vaping is helping with you ulcers  I am really looking forward to following your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Happy to see you all setup there @kimbo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

Tx @Matthee @Metal Liz @capetocuba .. i am very happy, charging the spinner now to get my fix of lime jelly 

Yesterday i was on the pipe again, waiting for the charger, and even this early i could not believe nasty taste from the pipe. I had to clean the pipe to get the tobacco taste that drew me to the pipe and before the vape started i did not really taste that fowl taste.

I will really keep you all informed as the day's and weeks go past, i am very exited about this, thank you all for making it possible

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kimbo

Hi.

I need some info please regarding general upkeep and cleaning and so, please keep it noob friendly 

When do i clean

What do i clean and how

When do i change the coil

Do i throw the old coil just away 

I am still happy here i just want to keep it that way. I know there is some Youtube vids, but can i have some of your input as well please?


----------



## devdev

kimbo said:


> Hi.
> 
> I need some info please regarding general upkeep and cleaning and so, please keep it noob friendly
> 
> 1. When do i clean
> 
> 2. What do i clean and how
> 
> 3. When do i change the coil
> 
> 4. Do i throw the old coil just away
> 
> I am still happy here i just want to keep it that way. I know there is some Youtube vids, but can i have some of your input as well please?




I have numbered your questions Kimbo, not going to cover all the answers, just give you a broad basis:

1. Generally you would flush out a tank when you change flavours. Some milder flavours you will leave in the tank and vape as part of a blend, usually after half a tank with the new flavour you cant detect the old flavour, but some flavours are very strong and don't leave the tank, and usually leave a residue on the wick.

2. Usually you just rinse the tank under running water. Warm or cold doesnt make a difference, but I use warm. Sometimes I will use some sunlight liquid, but I rinse alot and very carefully after that. Removing the coil from the tank I will usually soak it in boiling (kettle) water and leave it until the water had cooled. That gets most of the flavours out. With your battery you make sure that the inside of the connection doesnt have eliquid. Frequently wipe inside with ear bud or tissue, liquid can and does get in there.

3. Usually a coil gets tired after a week or two. Alot depends on the liquids. Some liquids 'hammer' a coil, and that means they leave a residue of stuff on the coil. You will know when this happens because the vapour and flavour drops off. It will almost seem like the battery is flat. Some liquids are not hard on coils and go on for ages. Generally a darker liquid will be harder on the coil, and a clearer liquid will be much kinder.

4. No! Never throw away your old coils, because you may want to get in to rebuilding them one day. You can very often recycle your coils by leaving them to soak in vodka. I am still experimenting with this, so someone else must offer advice here. You can also dry burn a coil, but if you get this wrong it will kill the coil, even though the coil may have been good for another week. At some point you may wish to rebuild because it offers huge performance improvements, and costs a few rands a coil. Its also much more satisfying.

At this stage if you rinse the coils, learn about dry burning and keep your old coils I think you will be on the right track!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great post @devdev

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

@kimbo how is the world of vaping treating you good sir?


----------



## kimbo

devdev said:


> @kimbo how is the world of vaping treating you good sir?




Morning @devdev , sorry i did not post yesterday, been kinda hectic here. All good sofar 

I just lit the pipe once yesterday, and there is no tingling in my mouth. I bought some lip-ice, cause with the dry mouth my lips seem to dry out as well.

All in all i am very optimistic about this, lol i had some pineapple juice in the tank left so i filled it with pirate booty, wow, it this coffee tobacco flavor followed by the sweet pineapple, I was really amazed.

Will try to mix some again today lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Great to hear it is going well, @kimbo. Drink lots of water and yes, especially in the first few weeks, lip ice will help. 
Further to @devdev's post on cleaning, some of us keep a jar of vodka with a lid on top at hand. As we take out one coil we rinse in hot water, throw it in the vodka to soak for at least 24 hours (can be as long as you like), take out, rinse and let it dry for a day or two. Then good to use again.


----------



## Andre

Great to hear it is going well, @kimbo. Drink lots of water and yes, especially in the first few weeks, lip ice will help. 
Further to @devdev's post on cleaning, some of us keep a jar of vodka with a lid on top at hand. As we take out one coil we rinse in hot water, throw it in the vodka to soak for at least 24 hours (can be as long as you like), take out, rinse and let it dry for a day or two. Then good to use again.


----------



## kimbo

Matthee said:


> Great to hear it is going well, @kimbo. Drink lots of water and yes, especially in the first few weeks, lip ice will help.
> Further to @devdev's post on cleaning, some of us keep a jar of vodka with a lid on top at hand. As we take out one coil we rinse in hot water, throw it in the vodka to soak for at least 24 hours (can be as long as you like), take out, rinse and let it dry for a day or two. Then good to use again.



@Matthee must it be vodka or will rubbing alcohol do?


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> @Matthee must it be vodka or will rubbing alcohol do?


Should work just as well. Just rinse well after taking it out of the rubbing alcohol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Matthee said:


> Should work just as well. Just rinse well after taking it out of the rubbing alcohol.



Thank you


----------



## devdev

I would opt for the Vodka, as in an emergency you could drink it if you had to 

Ok, I think rubbing alcohol may actually have a better cleaning effect on the coil (this is my assumption, not fact) but as @Matthee said, you will have to rinse very well to make sure all the methanol is flushed out


----------



## kimbo

devdev said:


> I would opt for the Vodka, as in an emergency you could drink it if you had to
> 
> Ok, I think rubbing alcohol may actually have a better cleaning effect on the coil (this is my assumption, not fact) but as @Matthee said, you will have to rinse very well to make sure all the methanol is flushed out



Hi @devdev.

With my balance being all screwed already i opted not to do the drinking thing but i can see the posetive there, i have some rubbing alcohol at hand but no vodka.

Ok so after the rinse i must do the dry burn i presume?

Sorry for all the noob questions, i am enjoying this vape road a lot and would like to keep my donated gear in good condition.

Edit: o and the flavor wick, must i replace after the fist rinse and if so .. with what?


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> Hi @devdev.
> 
> With my balance being all screwed already i opted not to do the drinking thing but i can see the posetive there, i have some rubbing alcohol at hand but no vodka.
> 
> Ok so after the rinse i must do the dry burn i presume?
> 
> Sorry for all the noob questions, i am enjoying this vape road a lot and would like to keep my donated gear in good condition.
> 
> Edit: o and the flavor wick, must i replace after the fist rinse and if so .. with what?


I have never dry burned my commercial wicks or removed/replaced the flavor wicks. But I am not a good criterium, vaping mostly on Reos.


----------



## RIEFY

you doing great kimbo. really hope this works out for you!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## devdev

Ahhh the flavour wick. That is a good question. I personally never include flavour wicks in my commercial coil rebuilds. Ideally one would use silica.

From my perspective the 'flavour' wick has little to do with flavour and more to do with ensuring that there is enough juice on the coil, and secondly, that no leaking occurs through the wick slot. 

I am going to suggest a strand of cotton as a replacement for the flavour wick @kimbo 

I think some comments from @BhavZ, @Silver and any of the other Protank 2 experts about dry burning would be most useful, as I say, this is not an area I am very clued up on


----------



## BhavZ

devdev said:


> Ahhh the flavour wick. That is a good question. I personally never include flavour wicks in my commercial coil rebuilds. Ideally one would use silica.
> 
> From my perspective the 'flavour' wick has little to do with flavour and more to do with ensuring that there is enough juice on the coil, and secondly, that no leaking occurs through the wick slot.
> 
> I am going to suggest a strand of cotton as a replacement for the flavour wick @kimbo
> 
> I think some comments from @BhavZ, @Silver and any of the other Protank 2 experts about dry burning would be most useful, as I say, this is not an area I am very clued up on


If you are going to use a flavour wick I would not suggest using cotton. Cotton swells and absorbs the vapour when using as a flavour wick, resulting in a very tight draw with minimal VTF. 

you can have a look at my post here, I discuss the methods for dry burning coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

BhavZ said:


> If you are going to use a flavour wick I would not suggest using cotton. Cotton swells and absorbs the vapour when using as a flavour wick, resulting in a very tight draw with minimal VTF.
> 
> you can have a look at my post here, I discuss the methods for dry burning coils.



Tx @BhavZ


----------



## devdev

Thanks @BhavZ I knew one of you would know the answer for sure, what I did not realise was that you had a write up ready to go.

Again an indication that we need to compile a FAQ sort of Wiki so that all these things can be found easily.

That is one hell of a big job though


----------



## kimbo

Ok .. just took the coil out of my tank, is there some kind of a trick to open these?

The youtube vids say just wiggle the post and pull, but this one is stuck tight


----------



## Metal Liz

Bhavz and Riaz showed me at the vape meet that it's easier to open the coil if it's still screwed into the "foot piece" of the tank... it gives a better hold on it in stead of just trying to hold onto the coil...


----------



## kimbo

Tx @Metal Liz


----------



## Metal Liz

only a pleasure dude, we all find out these things from someone


----------



## Silver

devdev said:


> Ahhh the flavour wick. That is a good question. I personally never include flavour wicks in my commercial coil rebuilds. Ideally one would use silica.
> 
> From my perspective the 'flavour' wick has little to do with flavour and more to do with ensuring that there is enough juice on the coil, and secondly, that no leaking occurs through the wick slot.
> 
> I am going to suggest a strand of cotton as a replacement for the flavour wick @kimbo
> 
> I think some comments from @BhavZ, @Silver and any of the other Protank 2 experts about dry burning would be most useful, as I say, this is not an area I am very clued up on



Hi @kimbo, when rebuilding a coil for a mini Protank 2 I never used a flavour wick. Just made the coil and inserted it and positioned it - then used a cotton wick through the centre of the coil - no flavour wicks.

As for dry burning, go with what @BhavZ says - he is a master of the mini protank. 

All the best and I hope your vaping is going well


----------



## kimbo

Tx @Silver and the Innokin 16D coil can that be cleaned or must i get a new one?


----------



## devdev

kimbo said:


> Tx @Silver and the Innokin 16D coil can that be cleaned or must i get a new one?



I would certainly try and clean every coil @kimbo, there is no harm in experimenting, provided that the coil has already stopped performing well.

You will soon get to a stage where you know when the coil is on its way out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Tx @devdev sorry for all the noob questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

kimbo said:


> Tx @devdev sorry for all the noob questions



Don't stress man, we all had to start somewhere. It's better to ask than sit quietly not knowing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> Ok .. just took the coil out of my tank, is there some kind of a trick to open these?
> 
> The youtube vids say just wiggle the post and pull, but this one is stuck tight


Just a thought - if your intention is to clean the coil you need not take the coil out, just screw the coil unit out and rinse, vodka, etc. You will only take the coil and wick out of the coil unit if you want to rebuild your own coil and do your own wicking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

Matthee said:


> Just a thought - if your intention is to clean the coil you need not take the coil out, just screw the coil unit out and rinse, vodka, etc. You will only take the coil and wick out of the coil unit if you want to rebuild your own coil and do your own wicking.




Sorry @Matthee i meant coil unit, to get the chimney (long piece that channels the vapor) of. This is to see the coil after the rinse so that i can do the dry burn


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> Sorry @Matthee i meant coil unit, to get the chimney (long piece that channels the vapor) of. This is to see the coil after the rinse so that i can do the dry burn


Ok, now I got it. I have never taken it off because I have never dry burned such a coil - just the vodka treatment was good for me. Thus my total ignorance. Sorry.


----------



## kimbo

7 Day report, well almost 7 day's 

I am not completely of the pipe as yet, i still light it once a day but this morning i realized that it is not a craving i fulfill it is more of saying good-buy to an old friend. Well can't really call it a friend but i am very sure @johan will understand

Can't wait to see what @TylerD is cooking up with that pipe mod of his but i am patient 

So far the vaping is treating me very well, well apart from the fact that i am still looking for my ADV. Last night i mixed Deluxe Tobacco with a few drops of Vanilla for the roundness and just a drop of cherry for that sweet aftertaste, this seems to work but now i have the problem of recreating that taste lol

Again, and i know by now it is getting "hol rug" Thank You to all the people helping me with this road of mine. I will give the vaping another week just to see about the ulcers and if all is still good i will post on FB and my site and some Behcets forums i know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @kimbo 
Well done
Hoping it goes well for you with the ulcers

PS - That mix you made sounds very interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> 7 Day report, well almost 7 day's
> 
> I am not completely of the pipe as yet, i still light it once a day but this morning i realized that it is not a craving i fulfill it is more of saying good-buy to an old friend. Well can't really call it a friend but i am very sure @johan will understand
> 
> Can't wait to see what @TylerD is cooking up with that pipe mod of his but i am patient
> 
> So far the vaping is treating me very well, well apart from the fact that i am still looking for my ADV. Last night i mixed Deluxe Tobacco with a few drops of Vanilla for the roundness and just a drop of cherry for that sweet aftertaste, this seems to work but now i have the problem of recreating that taste lol
> 
> Again, and i know by now it is getting "hol rug" Thank You to all the people helping me with this road of mine. I will give the vaping another week just to see about the ulcers and if all is still good i will post on FB and my site and some Behcets forums i know.



AANHOUER WEN! Yip I know exactly what you mean with "Old Friend" - will see @TylerD this weekend and discuss and exchange some pipe ideas - I need to replicate/clone my "old Friend"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

@johan i got a Keyser from my dad about three years ago. If you can replicate that look and feel i think you will covert allot of pipe smokers

The Old friend and the New friend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollypop

Happy to see things working out well for you @kimbo 
Keep it up

I saw lip ice was mentioned before, I'd actually recommend Softlips. It's more expensive, but I use it regularly and only buy a new one every 3 or 4 months. Don't let its size fool you. You don't have to use nearly as much, it spreads better and moisturises more effectively.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> @johan i got a Keyser from my dad about three years ago. If you can replicate that look and feel i think you will covert allot of pipe smokers
> 
> The Old friend and the New friend



Nothing beats a Keyser feel in the hand, balance of the bowl is just 100% correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Morning

Well it is the morning of the seventh day vaping and all is good 

I am very happy for all the juice i was send from all you wonderful people, but the search is still going on for the elusive ADV 

Request to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff .. i hear so much about your juice. I understand you can't go out and give the stuff away it is your income. Cant you make up like a 5 or 10 x 3ml test our e-juice for x amount so that we that cant come to the meet also taste your work.

Maybe put that on your site at the E-sig starter page as a option for new converts who dont know were to start with juice like me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

Also, I think @kimbo must get a taste box asap!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

kimbo said:


> Morning
> 
> Well it is the morning of the seventh day vaping and all is good
> 
> I am very happy for all the juice i was send from all you wonderful people, but the search is still going on for the elusive ADV
> 
> Request to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff .. i hear so much about your juice. I understand you can't go out and give the stuff away it is your income. Cant you make up like a 5 or 10 x 3ml test our e-juice for x amount so that we that cant come to the meet also taste your work.
> 
> Maybe put that on your site at the E-sig starter page as a option for new converts who dont know were to start with juice like me



We are busy working on sample packs  Have you signed up for the taste box? It is a great way to sample all kinds of juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

TylerD said:


> Also, I think @kimbo must get a taste box asap!


Will be done!

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## TylerD

thekeeperza said:


> Will be done!


You rock brother!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kimbo

Hi @Stroodlepuff that is great news 

Yes i have thank you

@TylerD Like always you are the man

@thekeeperza Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Hi

I was just wondering, will something like this .. http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002095/1332302-ego-d-electronic-cigarette-flat-mouth-atomizer?? .. work on the spinner, and if so will it be worth it to get?

Yes i am bored lol .. surfing Fasttech


----------



## Rob Fisher

@kimbo it will work but bear in mind that a lot of things you buy on Fasttech are a gamble unless someone has can vouch for it... a lot of the stuff I have bought that hasn't been recommended have ended up in the bin. If you are bored and want to play I suggest you rather buy a Kayfun Lite... a much better option!


----------



## kimbo

hi @Rob Fisher lolol no not buying, the whole idea of a dripper just fascinates me with me still looking for that ADV

I know the Spinner is not really a battery you can use on a Rebuild so i saw this small one and just wondered if it might work


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> hi @Rob Fisher lolol no not buying, the whole idea of a dripper just fascinates me with me still looking for that ADV



If you are after a dripper then you want the IGO-L. @Silver recommends it big time! I've also battled to try and find a device that I can test juices in... I don't want to contaminate my REO's so I keep using my mPT3's and Nautilus's but they are a pain to clean and the coils are always an issue to clean for me.

I have just ordered a coupe of IGO-L from www.vapesa.co.za today.

Have you tried Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice yet? Do you like Menthol?


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are after a dripper then you want the IGO-L. @Silver recommends it big time! I've also battled to try and find a device that I can test juices in... I don't want to contaminate my REO's so I keep using my mPT3's and Nautilus's but they are a pain to clean and the coils are always an issue to clean for me.
> 
> I have just ordered a coupe of IGO-L from www.vapesa.co.za today.
> 
> Have you tried Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice yet? Do you like Menthol?



I will vape it, but i cant say i like it a lot. I am more into sweet tobacco flavor i wanna try VM4 

BTW what did those cost and will it work on the spinner?

At the moment i am also with a 16D and mPT2 that i have juice in but like you said it is a pain to clean


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> BTW what did those cost and will it work on the spinner?



R150. And yes it will work on the spinner. Oh and you have to add shipping charges of course.


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> R150. And yes it will work on the spinner. Oh and you have to add shipping charges of course.



Tx @Rob Fisher nice eve for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> I will vape it, but i cant say i like it a lot. I am more into sweet tobacco flavor i wanna try VM4
> 
> BTW what did those cost and will it work on the spinner?
> 
> At the moment i am also with a 16D and mPT2 that i have juice in but like you said it is a pain to clean


The Spinner is not really suitable for a rebuildable. It will work on it, but only at higher ohms. If you go too low you run the risk of damaging the Spinner, or, if the Spinner has protections built in, not firing at all. RBAs are ideal on mechanical mods or the higher powered electronic mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Morning @Matthee 

Thank you

Like i said i was just bored last night and looking at small drippers and thought about getting one that will work without me getting a new battery

lol the bug is getting closer showing it's teeth, but i kicked it away for now.


----------



## Silver

Glad its going well for you @kimbo

Yes, the iGO-L is a great simple dripper device
Easy to set up and configure and has performed well for me over many months and still going strong.

Its amazing how @Rob Fisher quotes me as the recommender of the IGO-L. Yes I did recommend it to him but @Matthee was the one who first recommended it to me. And his advice was spot on.

I agree with @Matthee, dont use it on a Spinner, you will need something with more power and less limitations. I have used mine very well on the SVD. And its nice when tasting the new juices to be able to vary the power to find the sweet spot. SVD goes up to 15 Watts and I have tasted many new juices on this combo. Works well when you get the coil right. But thats not difficult at all. If I really like a juice then it can go into a tank like @Rob Fisher suggested. But with the correct set up, i get just as good flavour and throat hit on my IGO-L as on my REO


----------



## kimbo

Morning @Silver, thank you

Ok so i will have to get a new battery to run a dripper, thought i will get away with just getting a small dripper some wire and wick for under $20 to get me started and save up for a mod to get later


----------



## crack2483

I use my igo-l more than my trident. Gives me more flavour. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

Morning all

Well well my fist 24hours without a smoke in +20 years and all tx to you amazing people, Thank you
I am working on my post for the Behcets groups i know to inform them about the pros in starting to vape and quitting smoking

Observation: Don't really go out and look for your ADV within the fist week. My taste changed and for me now Casters Last Stand is very nice, been on it for two days now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Congrats @kimbo
You are doing great!!!
And i agree with you that one's taste does change a lot, especially in the first month or two during the transition phase from stinkies to vaping.

It also has to do with the equipment one uses. As one advances, most of us typically get more advanced equipment with higher power and we go the rebuildable route. Juices taste a bit different. Some taste very different.

All the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Morning all

Going on just about two weeks for me now, and like many others, i cant believe how easy it was. Yes i still get the od craving. Aspesially before bed and after the first cup of coffee. I have a tank with some 36mg that i keep close at hand for that moments, just a few drags of that and bob is your uncle 

I want to post my article on vaping and Behcets on my site today, i am just waiting for my english to be fixed by a friend so that it look kinda desend lol

All in all i am very happy and feel great and all tx to you ppl. Thank you

The bug has bitten so the next step for me is drippers, mods and coils. Tx to @devdev he donated a sick VTR and i will get some battery's the end of the month and the rest in time. 

I know it is fast but i am bored at home

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Looking forward to read your post on your site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

ok i am slightly confused. Just got Vape Mail

Little brown box, on it Taste Box

I have no idee where they got my details

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## crack2483

Sounds like you just got piffed! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

@thekeeperza knows everything...........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Defintely not a taste box this time @kimbo - that will still get to you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Yip, you got PIFFED for sure. Show, show....I see other stuff hiding there. Is that an Aerotank and a lot of coils?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

@TylerD @thekeeperza i am speechless

You guys have any idea how many evenings i sat here looking at the Aerotank just dreaming of the day i will be able to afford it. It was like someone with wings read my mind

I can never repay you for the kindness and help i got from this forum

Again i am sitting with tears in my eye's struggeling to tipe, the words Thank You does not discribe what i am feeling

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## kimbo

Yea @Andre and Aerotank with two packs of coils


----------



## annemarievdh

I just love this forum  and everyone on it 

Congrats @kimbo enjoy enjoy enjoy !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Not @TylerD dude! Someone else Piffed you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

This is amazing!!!! i'm so happy for you Kimbo, enjoy this journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

TylerD said:


> Not @TylerD dude! Someone else Piffed you!


 
@ Someone .. Thank you Thank you Thank you 

Edit: this Areo Tank on thhe Spinner is AMAZING, my room is cloudy lololol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo

Metal Liz said:


> This is amazing!!!! i'm so happy for you Kimbo, enjoy this journey


 
Thank you Liz


----------



## kimbo

Need some advice please re. AeroTank flooding and gurgeling

I dont know if it is just my newbi'ness but after i clean and fill the tank, bout five minutes then it starts. Some say dont close the air to much but mine is all the way open


----------



## PeterHarris

kimbo said:


> Need some advice please re. AeroTank flooding and gurgeling
> 
> I dont know if it is just my newbi'ness but after i clean and fill the tank, bout five minutes then it starts. Some say dont close the air to much but mine is all the way open


hmm that could be a dud coil - sometimes the wicking in there is not enough and the juice seeps through and it gurgles.....


----------



## Wca

Wow, that is amazing! Some awesome people on this forum. Congrats Kimbo!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

PeterHarris said:


> hmm that could be a dud coil - sometimes the wicking in there is not enough and the juice seeps through and it gurgles.....


 
Tx @PeterHarris will try another one now


----------



## Andre

Make sure the coil is screwed in tightly and the space below the coil unit is dry.


----------



## kimbo

TX. i cleaned the base and installed a new coil and everything seems fine now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats @kimbo 
So glad for you. 
Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy
Thanks to all those who played a part in making this happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Congrats @kimbo
> So glad for you.
> Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy
> *Thanks to all those who played a part in making this happen*


 
I 2nd and 3rd that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

Morning 

I finaly got the artical up on my site. I hope it pleases the forum

It can be found here http://www.behcets.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Alex

kimbo said:


> Morning
> 
> I finaly got the artical up on my site. I hope it pleases the forum
> 
> It can be found here http://www.behcets.co.za/


 
Just got through reading that page, and huge respect from me man. Well done on your efforts so far.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> Morning
> 
> I finaly got the artical up on my site. I hope it pleases the forum
> 
> It can be found here http://www.behcets.co.za/


It certainly does, well done.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Well done @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Awesome @kimbo !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Alex said:


> Just got through reading that page, and huge respect from me man. Well done on your efforts so far.


 
@Alex I have no webite building skills, that i made with the help of Youtube to let the handfull of ppl in SA with Behctes know they are not alone.

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

awh well done @kimbo, now it's my turn for a little tear in the eye, you truly are an amazing individual and i'm so happy that vaping has helped with your mouth ulcer problems!!! you are doing great!!! Vape strong and Rock on bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tiaan

Just Came across this thread and the amount of generosity and kindness in this forum astounds me! Never online have I seen something like this. Good Luck on your vaping journey @kimbo and thanks to the kind souls that are always willing to help others!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Awesome journey @kimbo! So happy that vaping has been successful for you! 

Let's hope your inspirational story can lead many more out of the smoke

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Wow @kimbo, your update on the website put things into perspective for me. 

I am so glad that the vaping has worked out for you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Thank you everyone, i am glad you all aprove.

When i was diagnosed with Behcets there was no local suppor or a site were i can find info or so, besides that when i found out that we are less than ten ppl with Behcets in SA i felt very alone, so i made it my mission to give what i can to those few ppl and to let them know they are not alone.

BTW @Andre i think i found my fisrt ADV, that Custard is very nice, i am even diluting is a bit with Liqua Vanilla to let it last longer lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

@duckduck lol @ Lord Kimbo

Will open now and post pic 

Edit:







Holy Mother Of Vaping, Thank you @duckduck WoWWoW, i was not expecting this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## devdev

HEY! Awesome it arrived 

@kimbo they called this morning to say it was only going to be delivered on Wed

PARTY TIME 

If you want a description of everything let me know.

You have there needles for coil building, and a mini dripper, so you can experiment with flavours how you wanted.

The Rocket is ready set up with a coil, and you should be able to load in some flavour and get vaping right away

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

@duckduck this is my first time with a Kayfun, holy mother

Again thank you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

duckduck said:


> HEY! Awesome it arrived
> 
> @kimbo they called this morning to say it was only going to be delivered on Wed
> 
> PARTY TIME
> 
> If you want a description of everything let me know.
> 
> You have there needles for coil building, and a mini dripper, so you can experiment with flavours how you wanted.
> 
> The Rocket is ready set up with a coil, and you should be able to load in some flavour and get vaping right away


Kudos, you may now change your name back to normal please!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Awesome vape mail @kimbo.
Kudos @devduck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KimH

Awesome stuff guys, now this is what I call a super care package 
@kimbo enjoy the vape fest

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> BTW @Andre i think i found my fisrt ADV, that Custard is very nice, i am even diluting is a bit with Liqua Vanilla to let it last longer lol


Custards Last Stand by www.nicoticket.com. They make awesome juices. Glad you like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

@duckduck .. Thank You .. This is amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

@duckduck .. Thank You .. This is amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

I am happy to hear that @kimbo, this has really brightened up what was otherwise a pretty gloomy Monday for me.

Now tell us how it all vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

duckduck said:


> I am happy to hear that @kimbo, this has really brightened up what was otherwise a pretty gloomy Monday for me.
> 
> Now tell us how it all vapes


 
Great and glad for you @kimbo, hats off to you @duckduck.

PS. @duckduck kindly, please I beg you, get another avatar? I think this one suits you better:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

johan said:


> Great and glad for you @kimbo, hats off to you @duckduck.
> 
> PS. @duckduck kindly, please I beg you, get another avatar? I think this one suits you better:
> 
> View attachment 7019


 
But then I will have wasted 283 seconds making this awesome one.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

@duckduck i see what you meen , she can be a bit stuborn, but with the Rocket on her, when she hits, it's a home run. I never thought it will be so easy to change flavours 

I dont think i will try the 36mg in the Rocket just yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

duckduck said:


> But then I will have wasted 283 seconds making this awesome one.....
> 
> View attachment 7021


 
I agree it was a waste of good civil 283 seconds, write it off, its history you can't get it back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

HAHAHAHAA

Nooooo, definitely don't try the 36mg in the Rocket, you will be straight on a road to Silverville!

Remember in tanks you use higher nicotine, in drippers/rebuildables you would use lower, because what comes through is stronger.

The thing with the VTR, is when the Rocket is jammed in there, there is a lot of pressure on the connector, which seems to make it work, when you put a normal tank on there the pressure is not there, and it gives the error and won't fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Morning

This weekend i showed me cousin all about the vape world and he was very intristed, now he wants to get his own after he tested mine. Do any of you know if there is a place to get some hardware in Klerksdorp?


----------



## Silver

Super article on the Behcets site @kimbo
Congrats on all you have achieved and on the new gear - hope it all goes well from here on...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

My First coil.
28g .. ID (some small screwdriver) 6 wraps .. 1.4 ohm on multimeter minus 0.2 ohm for the leads, *1.2 ohm*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## kimbo

@duckduck Report sofar on the VTR

I took out the brass pin in the wheel and tru some rubbing alcohol down there and spin the hell out of it. There came alot of stuff out. I also took the bottom of and in the back of the 510 i also put some alcohol and spun some more.

She is better now, not so eratic on the readings. With the dripper coil i get 1.2 ohm with the meter and she reads it at 1.4 and it goes to 2.4 not so very high any more. With the Rocket it is between 1 and 2 ohms

I like the little dripper, Thx. I think @johan can converm. The refrech your pipe is more of a ritual lol, not just mindless taking a stinky out and lighting it, and the dripper fill that gap for me. Just one thing, the flavour is kinda mute, but i suspect it can be y tastebuds taking a rest. If not how can i emprove the flavour

On the coil reading 1.4 i tried from 8 to 11 watt and stiill very mute, i am just waiting for my tank to dry and will try the same juice in there.

Otherwise i am realy enjoying the stuff thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Awesome stuff @kimbo!

Glad to hear you have already stripped the VTR, and good idea on cleaning out the connector. I couldn't work out how to disassemble the connector, so if you can work that out you can probably fix the problem

If you are not getting much flavour from the dripper try dropping the coil right down low, so it is just above the deck.

Generally in a dripper you get best flavour low down, and towards the edge of the chamber, like in this pic:



Obviously in this pic the posts are not like in the ERA, but you get the idea. For even more flavour push the coil right to the edge of the deck, just make sure it does not touch the cover when you close it.

Also maybe try wicking the dripper with the Silica, the cotton I sent you may be muting the flavours a little bit. First try moving the coil around, then retry with silica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

@duckduck Report on VTR

Wel she is 95% fixed, between a bad earth and dry joint on the big red comming from the botom she is reading the ohms spot on. Just for some reason when you start her up the first two readings is 0.5 ohm high, but after that she settles in nicely 

Would you mind if i gave her a make over?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> @duckduck Report on VTR
> 
> Wel she is 95% fixed, between a bad earth and dry joint on the big red comming from the botom she is reading the ohms spot on. Just for some reason when you start her up the first two readings is 0.5 ohm high, but after that she settles in nicely
> 
> Would you mind if i gave her a make over?


Your are a handy man, a MacGyver @Rob Fisher would say. I am impressed. Sure duckie won't mind, as long as we get to see pictures of the process.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## devdev

@kimbo that is awesome news! I am super impressed you nailed it down. I checked the mechanical side of things when I stripped it, didnt think of checking electrical aspects. Def sending a mod for repairs if I have issues in tge future 

Go wild on the makeover, make her all yours  I am the first to admit the foil job was not a good one

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

@duckduck @Andre My dad alwys told me, if there are an electrical problem in a car. 95% of the time it is a bad earth, i am just lucky it turned out the same here.

I could not find any other person on the net looking at the electrical side of the VTR just the 510 wond
er why

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

@duckduck

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Metal Liz

no fair... it says the video is private and i'm not allowed to watch...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

Metal Liz said:


> no fair... it says the video is private and i'm not allowed to watch...


 

Oops 

One mo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Should be ok now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## PeterHarris

kimbo said:


> @duckduck



nice, seems like you sorted all the issues on that VTR - Well done

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Well played Kimbo!

She is looking good, and is in good hands now.... Also amazed to see it working with an aerotank.

Have you tried vaping at higher Watts?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Thx @duckduck

Most of the Youtube vids i watched on the VTR they complain bout the waight, but i like it allot. It feels like you hold something not some toy 

Yea the Aerotank on her realy works nice, i am on my second tank of Surffet. Dont know if it is the nice taste or the tank that works so well.

I have great plans for her, i will take pics as i go along

Thx again @duckduck it was a really awsome gift from you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

I found the Smurfette to be fun at first, but quickly got a little too much flowery type of flavour, almost like a rose or sweet petal type of thing.

I am really happy you are enjoying your VTR, it gives me much pleasure to see another vaper getting use out of something that I could not use

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

duckduck said:


> Well played Kimbo!
> 
> She is looking good, and is in good hands now.... Also amazed to see it working with an aerotank.
> 
> Have you tried vaping at higher Watts?


 
Yea if i put the dripper on i go to bout 12 watt, did not wanna try with a tank will it be save?


----------



## kimbo

lol ok i just tried the Aero tank at 15watt, she is actuly quite happy there  and the clouds wowow

Edit: Now i get the whole warm vape thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

kimbo said:


> lol ok i just tried the Aero tank at 15watt, she is actuly quite happy there  and the clouds wowow
> 
> Edit: Now i get the whole warm vape thing


 
you will find with the tanks that if you go too much power then the wick can't feed juice to the coil fast enough, and then you will get a dry hit.

Usually I find anything above 10W in tanks too much, because the wick can't feed fast enough

EDIT: But that has alot to do with the thickness of the juice you are using. The thinner juices can wick much faster

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

The courier was just here











@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff @PeterHarris WoW Thank you 

Now i just need someone to give me advice on using a mec mod. Do i just pop the battery in press the botton and suck?

Who ever send the blue battery Thank you 

My table is starting to look like a mad sientist lab table lol

To all the ppl who donated gear and helped with advise i cannot express my gratetude enough, as i said some time back i have been on the internet for a long time and i never seen this kindness

My article i posted all over the Behcets forums is getting very good reaction

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Metal Liz

Wow @kimbo, your collection keeps growing!!!  this is so amazing dude!!! enjoy every second of this amazing vaping journey :hug:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

well done guys. Kimbo you are blessed my lord!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> The courier was just here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff @PeterHarris WoW Thank you
> 
> Now i just need someone to give me advice on using a mec mod. Do i just pop the battery in press the botton and suck?
> 
> Who ever send the blue battery Thank you
> 
> My table is starting to look like a mad sientist lab table lol
> 
> To all the ppl who donated gear and helped with advise i cannot express my gratetude enough, as i said some time back i have been on the internet for a long time and i never seen this kindness
> 
> My article i posted all over the Behcets forums is getting very good reaction


 
Wow!!! That is an amazing PIF. Congratulations @kimbo!!! Enjoy!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Kudos, @PeterHarris, @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo.

That looks like a Nemesis mech mod, for use with that dripper. Here is a great thread on the Nemesis: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nemesis-mech-mod.2312/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> Kudos, @PeterHarris, @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo.
> 
> That looks like a Nemesis mech mod, for use with that dripper. Here is a great thread on the Nemesis: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nemesis-mech-mod.2312/


 
Yes @Andre with a deul coiled Igo W ready to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> Yes @Andre with a deul coiled Igo W ready to go


And use that Efest battery in the Nemesis. Enjoy, and tell us about it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

haha, ok so much for anonymouse donation lol o well.

yes, @kimbo that purple efest battery is for the nemmy, but you can use either the dripper or the kayfun you got from @devdev on there, i knew you were gona get that kayfun and thought u needed a leke mech to fire it up.
i didnt know you will be getting a dripper so i organised that IGO i 4 
as for the nemi - i think you just have to remove the kickier ring, its about 2cm ring i think, but remember to always lock the bottom before you put it down, else you gona burn whatever you have on there lol

good luck and tell us how it all vapes

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Thank @PeterHarris , i had a look at the thread @Andregave me. She is ready i am just charging the Efest.

I will let you all know, i am very exited 

Edit: why is my posts cut?


----------



## PeterHarris

correction, there are 2 rings u will need to remove, i checked that nemi thread now - if you follow that thread it should be fine

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483

HOLY crack, that's some awesome pif mail. Enjoy @kimbo.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Update: I have the Rocket on the Nemesis, WoW

The taste difference, the masive clouds, it is just another world to tanks and electrical mods

One question, how do i know when it is time to charge the battery?


----------



## PeterHarris

kimbo said:


> Update: I have the Rocket on the Nemesis, WoW
> 
> The taste difference, the masive clouds, it is just another world to tanks and electrical mods
> 
> One question, how do i know when it is time to charge the battery?


you will notice a decrease in performance  but a 18650 lasts about a day - so i would just charge it every night

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Normally around 3.7 V. You will feel when it does not hit well any more - around 3 - 4 ml of juice later. Can you check the voltage in the VTR?


----------



## devdev

Well done @PeterHarris for taking the initiative on this PIF, and big ups to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for stepping up

Enjoy @kimbo!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo

3 week update:

I am loving this journey, redid the iGo W this morning, who ever desided to put holes in the postes, that man must get a medal. The ease of securing the coils was awsome.

I played with the Nemesis last night, the whole simple brushed look realy does it for me  and it hits like a fright train. Now i get it, rather use lower nic level in RBD lol. Using Casters last stand 24mg was not realy a good idea lol but the taste is outa this world.

I am doing great medicaly wise, my chest thinks it is xmas, i can breath like nature intended. I can now realy smell the food cooking and taste is just wow, and my room smells like sweets 

The ulcers are still gone, so i can savely say that vaping works for the ulcers, and for that i thank all of you. I started this journey a sceptic, as i said before i tried the look-a-likes, and that did not work. As the saying goes, once bitten twice shy, but yea i am greatfull i desided to try and with your help, guidence, support and donations it all worked out and can not thank you enough. I know i say it allot but if you been living with the ulcers, sometimes bareley able to eat, for a good part of ten years i am sure you will understand.

If i can in my noob state give advice for the new starter. There is a wealth of knollage in this forum, search, read ask and DO IT

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Andre

You have certainly come a long way in just 3 weeks! And one can see from your posts that you have done a lot of reading on this forum and elsewhere. Way to go. Well done, you have done us all proud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Awesome thread this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

@devdev

Can you PM me the details for Afriville Donations?

With all your help i will not need anything for a wile and would like to give something back to this wonderfull forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> @devdev
> 
> Can you PM me the details for Afriville Donations?
> 
> With all your help i will not need anything for a wile and would like to give something back to this wonderfull forum.


Unfortunately, Afriville has been closed due to several factors. But thanks for the idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@kimbo, as @Andre said you have done us proud
Just reading your recent post gives me goosebumps
You have made my night!

And thanks for keeping us always updated on your experiences

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

Hi

Wile waiting for my friend to bring the iGo W topcap back, he drilled it for me i did this. It's not neet but works well 

Deul vertical coil on the iGo

28g, 8 wraps, ID (small screwdriver) 0.9 ohm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## PeterHarris

very cool man, you are getting real fancy now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Morning.

@devdev how do i clean the Rocket?

I took all the top pieces of but now the part were the coil sits does that take apart further?


----------



## Andre

This might give you an idea: https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006320/1481600-rocket-v1-rebuildable-atomizer-kit-5ml

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Hi @kimbo


----------



## kimbo

Hi @devdev

I cleaned it is now just to get the coil in lol .. dont they make a Keyfun clone with holes?

Between the small screws thin wire and bad eye sight it can get a bit tricky, i will try again tomorrow. I did the small dripper so this must be done as well


----------



## devdev

Dunno why only half my post is showing????


----------



## kimbo

devdev said:


> Dunno why only half my post is showing????


 

I got the same the other night


----------



## kimbo

@Stroodlepuff Do you sell that mixed berries by the litre? 20ml at a time will no do lol and higher nic?

I the short time i have been vaping i tasted quite a few juices and i must say that Mixed Berries is tops for me.


----------



## ET

lekke coils meneer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> @Stroodlepuff Do you sell that mixed berries by the litre? 20ml at a time will no do lol and higher nic?
> 
> I the short time i have been vaping i tasted quite a few juices and i must say that Mixed Berries is tops for me.


I think they only sell in 12 mg, maybe lower. Try http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-eliquid-30ml-berry-blaze/ for 18 mg.


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> I think they only sell in 12 mg, maybe lower. Try http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-eliquid-30ml-berry-blaze/ for 18 mg.


 

It says out of stock


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> It says out of stock


Oh, yeah, in their forum they did mention that. Should be back in stock soon. Spike in sales.


----------



## kimbo

Hi

I need some advice please

Well my vaing journey is comming on four weeks now and all is well, the moding of the VTR is a bit slow but i will get behind it this weekend.

In this time vaping i cant say that i realy found a juice i realy realy like. Casters last stand and VK Mixed Berry is very nice also Smurfette but they all lack just something. So i want to try my hand at mixing. With all your wonderfull help i have al the gear i need for now (need not want lol) so i have some money for a few flavours some nic and PG

What in your opinion is the staple flavours, and gear what will i need to start?


----------



## ET

skyblue mixing kit will get you set up with the basics, but then it's buying flavour concentrates of what you possibly would want to vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

also if you go to the creative flavours website and send them an email, they will send you 10 samples of your choice for free, with free postages too, so that way you get even more choices on your flavour concentrates  with no need to spend extra money - and as denizenx said above Skyblue's kit is very decent and VERY affordable

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Thank you Liz 

I will email them now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

*VTR make over*

I bought some ostrich leather ofcuts a wile ago for a project i had in mind and i thiugh this will ook nice

All striped and ready






Rough cut






The wrapping begins






Trimming






Final view





I quite like the rough edge, it looks more hand made

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @kimbo - you are sure one heck of a handy kind of guy
Way beyond anything I would try do 
All the best and hope you enjoy
At least it must be quite tough !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Great for the winter months in the Free State. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

@Silver.

You cannot believe how tough a thin piece of leather is lol .. just to make a hole is a mission

@Andre 

Yea all nice and snug

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Better pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

@devdev Do you aprove?


----------



## devdev

Yes most definitely I do @kimbo 
On one hand I am looking at the VTR and thinking I miss her the tiniest bit, but on the other I see how much you are putting her to use, and I know I won't use her a fraction of what you are so I know she is where she belongs 

Great looking sleeve, but how is is attached to the VTR? I see that the screws at the top are going through it, but did you glue it, or is just a loose fit?


----------



## kimbo

devdev said:


> Yes most definitely I do @kimbo
> On one hand I am looking at the VTR and thinking I miss her the tiniest bit, but on the other I see how much you are putting her to use, and I know I won't use her a fraction of what you are so I know she is where she belongs
> 
> Great looking sleeve, but how is is attached to the VTR? I see that the screws at the top are going through it, but did you glue it, or is just a loose fit?


 
Thanks @devdev, Yea she is in good hands i promice. I used craft glue for leather to fit it nice. And just the last piece i did with a "riempie"

I love the VTR, thanks you for intrusting her in my hands


----------



## kimbo

Just got this 

FAO Johan Van Niekerk
Just a note to check if you are able to attend the Behcets Paris conference
in Paris this September. We do still have some bursaries available to help
with the travel and accommodation and it would be good to have a
representative from South Africa if possible. Do let us know
Regards
Chris Phillips
Behcets International

Hope i can go, t will be great to let the world know what vaping did for my ulcers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Metal Liz

Wow that's amazing dude!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Wow! And a trip to paris as well!

That would be an amazing chance, and also a win if you could spread the word about vaping on such an international platform

Fingers crossed Mnr!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

devdev said:


> Wow! And a trip to paris as well!
> 
> That would be an amazing chance, and also a win if you could spread the word about vaping on such an international platform
> 
> Fingers crossed Mnr!


 
Tx @devdev, if it was just me it would not been a problem, but i have to take a helper with for obvious reasons. So i hope they can work that out and i can go. It will be great


----------



## Yiannaki

Wow dude! That is awesome 

PS, if you do go and we don't get any pics of travelling vapes then we might have to get the fines master to sort you out 

Wish you all the best mate! *holding thumbs for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Yiannaki said:


> Wow dude! That is awesome
> 
> PS, if you do go and we don't get any pics of travelling vapes then we might have to get the fines master to sort you out
> 
> Wish you all the best mate! *holding thumbs for you


 
Tx Just hope i can get a visa so fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

kimbo said:


> Tx Just hope i can get a visa so fast


Maybe there is someone around here that knows someone in the right office?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

BumbleBee said:


> Maybe there is someone around here that knows someone in the right office?


 
Tx @BumbleBee i see the visa is 60 euro and take 5days .. so all depends now if they can hellp with the helper


----------



## BumbleBee

kimbo said:


> Tx @BumbleBee i see the visa is 60 euro and take 5days .. so all depends now if they can hellp with the helper


I hope this works out for you, it really sounds like an amazing opportunity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

BumbleBee said:


> I hope this works out for you, it really sounds like an amazing opportunity


 
Yes. i been to the 2010 one in London and that was awsome, just to meet people that is in the same boat as me made a really big difference in my outlook, and to see most of those ppl again wil be great, o AND IT'S PARIS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Gees almost 6500 views on this thread, thank you for all the interest 

I want to give you all an update what is going on at the moment.

Well 1st Looks likes it is not in the stars for me to go to Paris, i tried every angle but it just does not seem to work. It would have been grate but there will be a next time.

2. It is just over 2 months now that i am completely free of the pipe and i feel awesome, I dont know if is to do with the PG or VG but wile smoking the pipe there was every now and then that i did get ulcers in my mouth, not very bad. Wile vaping there is just no sign of any sores and i really feel good. Me, my body and my mouth will be forever in your dept.

3. Last night i was wicking my iGo and i decided just to use a small piece of wick, cotton. But just big enough so that the coil is filled and there is a piece i can tug under the coil. So the one side of the deck is clear and just a small wick at the coil, and what a difference it made on taste. I cannot put it down, my mAN is looking at me like WTF

4. I am getting ready for the meet and really look fwd to it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WHeunis

@kimbo 
A little sad to hear that you wont be going to Paris for the convention.
Still glad to hear that you are doing well with your condition.

As for less cotton... yup, with cotton, because of how it swells up when wet, using less is often better (up to a point).


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> Gees almost 6500 views on this thread, thank you for all the interest
> 
> I want to give you all an update what is going on at the moment.
> 
> Well 1st Looks likes it is not in the stars for me to go to Paris, i tried every angle but it just does not seem to work. It would have been grate but there will be a next time.
> 
> 2. It is just over 2 months now that i am completely free of the pipe and i feel awesome, I dont know if is to do with the PG or VG but wile smoking the pipe there was every now and then that i did get ulcers in my mouth, not very bad. Wile vaping there is just no sign of any sores and i really feel good. Me, my body and my mouth will be forever in your dept.
> 
> 3. Last night i was wicking my iGo and i decided just to use a small piece of wick, cotton. But just big enough so that the coil is filled and there is a piece i can tug under the coil. So the one side of the deck is clear and just a small wick at the coil, and what a difference it made on taste. I cannot put it down, my mAN is looking at me like WTF
> 
> 4. I am getting ready for the meet and really look fwd to it.


Sorry to hear about Paris, but very good to hear about the mouth ulcers - I can only imagine the relief for you. And thank you for the great value you have added to this forum since joining!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

@WHeunis 

This is what my iGo looks like at the moment


----------



## kimbo

After about three months on this road i would like to report what is going on in my life at the moment.

Health wise it cant be better. I don't know about the ulcers, my lungs are open i smell stuff i never smelled, coffee tastes better well everything just tastes better.

I started my second batch NET yesterday and i must say the first batch is far better than i thought it would turn out, my ADV is my NET i am just trying to get the flavour strength right but it is very close to what i want.

For those of you that wondered about the group buy let me explain:
After some thought i came up with an idea to repay the forum for what you ppl have done for me. I have all the time in the world so i sit here in front of my pc maybe 12 hours a day. With all this time i can source the best price and quality of products. I have some money left of some stuff i sold so i buy a product that i think the ppl will like, do a review and start a group buy. I am not doing this for profit, i saw that the world is more than a bank balance, so this is what i am trying to do for the forum. I hope i am not stepping on toes with the vendors, or if the mods have a problem with this please tell me so i can stop.

I am a confessed vape junky so i don't mind getting some new toy to play with and in the proses get the same product for ppl at a very good price

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> After about three months on this road i would like to report what is going on in my life at the moment.
> 
> Health wise it cant be better. I don't know about the ulcers, my lungs are open i smell stuff i never smelled, coffee tastes better well everything just tastes better.
> 
> I started my second batch NET yesterday and i must say the first batch is far better than i thought it would turn out, my ADV is my NET i am just trying to get the flavour strength right but it is very close to what i want.
> 
> For those of you that wondered about the group buy let me explain:
> After some thought i came up with an idea to repay the forum for what you ppl have done for me. I have all the time in the world so i sit here in front of my pc maybe 12 hours a day. With all this time i can source the best price and quality of products. I have some money left of some stuff i sold so i buy a product that i think the ppl will like, do a review and start a group buy. I am not doing this for profit, i saw that the world is more than a bank balance, so this is what i am trying to do for the forum. I hope i am not stepping on toes with the vendors, or if the mods have a problem with this please tell me so i can stop.
> 
> I am a confessed vape junky so i don't mind getting some new toy to play with and in the proses get the same product for ppl at a very good price


No problems, that is why we have a Group Buy section. As long as the rules are adhered to, you are good to go. Thank you for your efforts on behalf of us vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Hi

I am posting in this thread for two reasons

One: For the new vapers that joined to see what makes this forum so great. The selfless, open heartedness of the people. People that became my friends and stood by me, walked this road with me with help and advice. For you I will always be thankful. If you feel like it go through the thread and have a look at my journey.

Two: Today is my 1 year stinkey free anniversary. In this year I was given back (to an extent) my health that was deteriorating due to smoking, I got PIF’ed my first gear and for weeks afterwards stuff would just arrive here, to this day whenever the courier stop here the dogs greet him like a long lost friend.

From taking that first toot I just knew that this was the road for me, it was also scary because I need the nicotine a bit more than most other ppl. See the illness I have, Behcets syndrome, cause hectic ulcers in my mouth, and the nicotine in my mouth helps for that. I tried to stop smoking but after a few days I can hardly eat due to the sores in my mouth. With the normal Tabaco smoke the ulcers use to happen every two months or so but it was better than having it there all the time, but with the vaping I have not seen a ulcer in the last year, I cannot tell you how it feels to find an alternative that is healthier and work so much better for the ulcers. I presume it is because of the PG in the vapour. Again, Thank you Thank you Thank you.

Then the 11 November happened. The day Alexandra came into my life, the day I opened the little box and I see the Reo with the paper the reads “RMG with love and admiration”. What a day that was. Even while typing this I fill up with emotion, again the selfless of this group of ppl astounds me.

To the ppl that had a hand in helping me onto this road. To see the doctor smile when you go for your check-up and you tell her you stopped smoking, when you are able to enjoy a meal without the excruciating pain of the ulcers, to smell the cookies your mom is baking or the rise she is burning. I salute you, you will never know how thankful I am, and this truly is a gift that keeps on giving and for that I thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## johan

Awesome @kimbo, and we all are so privileged to have you as a longstanding member on this great forum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I am posting in this thread for two reasons
> 
> One: For the new vapers that joined to see what makes this forum so great. The selfless, open heartedness of the people. People that became my friends and stood by me, walked this road with me with help and advice. For you I will always be thankful. If you feel like it go through the thread and have a look at my journey.
> 
> Two: Today is my 1 year stinkey free anniversary. In this year I was given back (to an extent) my health that was deteriorating due to smoking, I got PIF’ed my first gear and for weeks afterwards stuff would just arrive here, to this day whenever the courier stop here the dogs greet him like a long lost friend.
> 
> From taking that first toot I just knew that this was the road for me, it was also scary because I need the nicotine a bit more than most other ppl. See the illness I have, Behcets syndrome, cause hectic ulcers in my mouth, and the nicotine in my mouth helps for that. I tried to stop smoking but after a few days I can hardly eat due to the sores in my mouth. With the normal Tabaco smoke the ulcers use to happen every two months or so but it was better than having it there all the time, but with the vaping I have not seen a ulcer in the last year, I cannot tell you how it feels to find an alternative that is healthier and work so much better for the ulcers. I presume it is because of the PG in the vapour. Again, Thank you Thank you Thank you.
> 
> Then the 11 November happened. The day Alexandra came into my life, the day I opened the little box and I see the Reo with the paper the reads “RMG with love and admiration”. What a day that was. Even while typing this I fill up with emotion, again the selfless of this group of ppl astounds me.
> 
> To the ppl that had a hand in helping me onto this road. To see the doctor smile when you go for your check-up and you tell her you stopped smoking, when you are able to enjoy a meal without the excruciating pain of the ulcers, to smell the cookies your mom is baking or the rise she is burning. I salute you, you will never know how thankful I am, and this truly is a gift that keeps on giving and for that I thank you from the bottom of my heart.


Your story amazes me every time I think of it, and how vaping has had such a positive impact on your life by getting you out of the smoking prison and treating your condition at the same time, simply amazing!

oh and, I can totally relate to the wonderful aroma of burning rice... too funny

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Marvellous writeup @kimbo

Congrats on the 1 year again! 
I am so happy that vaping has worked for you - not just to get you off the stinkies - but as @BumbleBee pointed out - that it has helped you with your condition. Double win of note!

But just as important, you are a true gentleman and its wonderful to have you on the forum and on this great journey!

Onward and upward

Cheers to no ulcers !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

well done KIMBO.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Wow, just found this thread today. I am impressed with the generosity and compassion some of the people on this forum has. Great going @kimbo 

On a side not, I found this comment by @Metal Liz very interesting



Metal Liz said:


> also if you go to the creative flavours website and send them an email, they will send you 10 samples of your choice for free, with free postages too, so that way you get even more choices on your flavour concentrates  with no need to spend extra money - and as denizenx said above Skyblue's kit is very decent and VERY affordable



Has anyone tried these flavors? Are they safe to vape?


----------



## kimbo

Viper_SA said:


> Wow, just found this thread today. I am impressed with the generosity and compassion some of the people on this forum has. Great going @kimbo
> 
> On a side not, I found this comment by @Metal Liz very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried these flavors? Are they safe to vape?


Thank you @Viper_SA 

I used them, they are save (as far as the rep goes) it not the greatest but it can be ok for a start


----------



## Viper_SA

kimbo said:


> Thank you @Viper_SA
> 
> I used them, they are save (as far as the rep goes) it not the greatest but it can be ok for a start



Thanks @kimbo I thought I could maybe supplement my TFA stash with some new flavors, but seeing your reply I think I might be better off sticking to TFA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Viper_SA 

Around that time of Metal liz's post, several folk got samples from Creative Flavours. I never heard anyone talking about them after that, so my assumption is that they werent all that good. Just speculation though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

